# Windows Media Player 9 - Looping?



## hrc987 (Oct 15, 2000)

I've looked and looked and cannot find out where I can make a video or wave file continuously loop.

If you could tell me where I have overlooked, I would sure appreciate it!

I would like to have a video or wav file continuously loop.

Thanks!


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

The keyboard shortcut is Control+T, or Play>Repeat


----------



## hrc987 (Oct 15, 2000)

Can I permanently make ALL things played loop?

Is there a setting to do this in the player?


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't think so...


----------

